# Camilla



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Camilla bought new shoes for her wedding which got increasingly tighter
and tighter as the day went on. That night, when the festivities were
finally over and they retired to their room, she flopped on the bed and
said, "Charles, darling. Please remove my shoes. My feet are killing
me!"
Her ever-obedient Prince of Wales attacked her right shoe with vigour,
but it would not budge.
"Harder!" yelled Camilla. "Harder!"
Charles yelled back, "I'm trying, darling! But it's just so bloody
tight!"
"Come on! Give it all you've got!" she cried.
Finally, when it released, Charles let out a big groan and Camilla
exclaimed, "There! Oh, God, that feels so good!"
In their bedroom next door, the Queen said to Prince Phillip, "See? I
told you with a face like that, she was still a virgin!"
Meanwhile, as Charles tried to remove her left shoe, he cried, "Oh,
God, darling! This one's even tighter!"
At which Prince Phillip said to the Queen, "That's my boy: once a Navy
man, always a Navy man!"


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Glad to see you've posted her in the appropriate Forum


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Words fail me!!!.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS..Rob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Actually it is not a joke it is Trivia as I believe this is true. 8)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

IT may well be Trivia but SHE is definitely a Joke (unfortunately one that I have to support from the tax deductions on my pension).
Words like Bloodsucking and Parasite come to mind.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Brill pusser :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

"Words like Bloodsucking and Parasite come to mind"
Not to mention disfunctional and not English!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

You don't need many fingers to count the English royals!


----------

